# South German Shields



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here are some of my 2012 young South German Shields. Statring to look them over for fall show season, of course they have a long way to go before final judgement is made.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Amazing birds .. wish you a nice season


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice birds, good luck showing.


----------

